
Show HN: ZipPlease – An API to Create Zip Files on the Fly - impostervt
https://www.zipplease.com/
======
conradk
Seems incredibly expensive for what it offers.

What's the use case for this ? Why could I not use the `zip` command or a Zip
library ?

------
stephenr
How is this a thing?

